

Ask HN: What was your best experience around being fired? - twidlit

For people who got fired from a job, Did you ever went thru a tactful and not very painful way about it? What part of the firing process was thoughtful?
======
eengstrom
Frankly? I had to get a new job.

What did I learn from the decision and actions that led to me being fired?

Weigh your politics and actions very carefully in the work place, especially
when climbing management. Just because you are absolutely, factually,
empirically correct, won't mean you'll win a struggle or a single person will
even support you.

------
cme
Being fired launched me into my own start up..which has been a great thing for
me.

biggest thing I learned was you have to pick you battles, and really only
stand up for the ones you are passionate about.

though lack of passion in the 9-5 didn't directly lead to my being fired, it
pry played a part in it. My boss an I butted heads a number of times, which I
know is what lead to my firing. I always had support for every argument, but
at the end of the day he was the one in charge. I'm much happier now though!
I'm excited to get up and jump in every morning.

when some doors close others open up.

